# Got IBS and willing to tell your story?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Creative Atlantic Communications is producing A Series of Disagreeable Ailments, a new national TV series. Producers are seeking potential documentary subjects willing to tell their story and who are open to trying holistic treatments.They are looking for people who are aged 25 to 55, arent shy to talk about their health condition, live in the Halifax area and have one of the following conditions: hemorrhoids, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), extreme sweating, premenstrual syndrome (PMS) or other ailments. Interested paritiescontact Donna Gabriel at [email protected] or call 453-4860.Be sure you tell them that you heard about this from the IBS Self Help & Support Group website.


----------

